#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Mini USB DMX Interface

## cyberterrorist

hallo

ik ben van plan om de Mini USB DMX te gaan kopen
gewoon om wat mee te experimenteren op me kamer.

*hier wat meer info:*
Extra omschrijving 
 De DMX Dongel. Via je USB poort direct je licht aan sturen, voorzien van USB connector en XLR connector voor het DMX signaal. 

  Detail 
 Voeding 5V DC/ 500mA via de USB poort 

  Aansluiting 
 USB 1.1 aansluiting 

  Opmerking 
 Voldoet aan de DMX512-Standaard 

prijs: 49.90 euro


ik wil hem gaan kopen bij http://www.thewillows.nl

heeft iemand ervaring met dit apparaatje? :Smile:

----------


## DJ.T

Welk programma hoort hierbij?
En wordt die er bij geleverd of moet je die los kopen?

----------


## cyberterrorist

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ.T_
> 
> Welk programma hoort hierbij?
> En wordt die er bij geleverd of moet je die los kopen?



op de site staan wat freeware software
maar het liefst wil ik hem gebruiken in combinatie met GrandMa 3D + GrandMa Offline, ik weet alleen niet of het daarmee gaat werken

iig wel met hun freeware software aangezien je bij instellingen het apparaatje kunt selecteren als DMX output

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

MA software kun je hoogstwaarschijnlijk vergeten omdat er geen software voor is. Dan zou je een koppeling moeten maken op een of andere manier, en of dat zo makkelijk is vraag ik me af? 

Ik heb 2 Enttec dongles gekocht, maar nog te weinig tijd gehad om er daadwerkelijk iets leuks mee te doen, moet me er nog steeds eens in verdiepen.

Voor die Enttec dongles is trouwens een hoop software al beschikbaar, zowel DMX in als uit.

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Inderdaad de Enttec Dongle is de enige echte super low cost oplossing. Met héél veel open source (dus gratis) software. Kant en klaar inclusief de USB kabel nu aan slechts 100 euro ex btw en uit voorraad leverbaar.
Neem daarbij het GRATIS Chamsys software paket en je hebt een echte 512 kanaals lichttafel met een grote library, shape generator, duizenden scenes en chases, en nog heel veel meer. 
Helemaal niet zoals al die andere onoverzichtelijke windows programma's.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

100 euro? Vraag ik me af waar jij ze koopt, daar had ik er bijna 2 voor.

----------


## levelms

*kan deze dongel met sunlite????*

----------


## gunnie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> 100 euro? Vraag ik me af waar jij ze koopt, daar had ik er bijna 2 voor.



minder dan 100 voor die enttec dongle?

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Enttec Dongle kan NIET met sunlight, dit ligt niet aan de dongle maar aan de software die beveiligd is tegen gebruik met andere interfaces. Dit is net zo bij andere commercieële paketten vb lightjockey, daslight enz... De kost van het ontwikkelen van zo'n pakket ligt bij de software en niet de hardware.
Als je de "gratis te downloaden" sunlight software wil gebruiken moet je een sunlight bakje bijkopen.

Wij zijn reeds 3 jaar importeur van Enttec en kunnen je garanderen dat om de dongle hier te kunnen verkopen aan de huidige promoprijs van 100 euro ex btw, dat wij ze bij Enttec per 100 moeten afnemen, tel daarbij nog de transportkosten, importtaxen en een minimale winstmarge (wij moeten immers ook garantie en uitleg verschaffen), en je zal begrijpen dat 100 euro ex btw een lachertje is, daar ga ik nog geen avondje van stappen. Als je dan bedenkt dat met een gratis spftware pakket vb van Chamsys dat je een compleet werkende tafel hebt met 512 kanalen met alles erop en eraan, dan lijkt die 100 euro zelfs belachellijk.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door gunnie_
> 
> minder dan 100 voor die enttec dongle?



Ze kosten 60 dollar, en tegen de huidige dollarkoers is dat een prettig bedrag hoor. 1 EUR = 1.34239 USD dus dan zit je op 45 euro per dongle, en dat is precies wat ik er ook voor betaald heb. Ik heb ze niet uit Amerika, maar ook wanneer je shipping costs erbij opteld zit je nog maar 10 dollar duurder. 

Dus dat mag jij belachelijk vinden, ik heb voor pakweg 45 euro goedkoper een dongle, en daar kan ik dan weer een behoorlijk avondje van stappen! Voor de service hoef je het ook niet te doen, want op Internet valt een hoop te vinden en zijn er zat mensen die je graag gratis op weg helpen.

----------


## LuxProDeo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Peter Vanhove_
> Wij zijn reeds 3 jaar importeur van Enttec en kunnen je garanderen dat om de dongle hier te kunnen verkopen aan de huidige promoprijs van 100 euro ex btw, dat wij ze bij Enttec per 100 moeten afnemen, tel daarbij nog de transportkosten, importtaxen en een minimale winstmarge (wij moeten immers ook garantie en uitleg verschaffen), en je zal begrijpen dat 100 euro ex btw een lachertje is, daar ga ik nog geen avondje van stappen. Als je dan bedenkt dat met een gratis spftware pakket vb van Chamsys dat je een compleet werkende tafel hebt met 512 kanalen met alles erop en eraan, dan lijkt die 100 euro zelfs belachellijk.



Zowel E 100,- als E 45,- lijkt mij een schappelijke prijs voor wat je krijgt van zo'n Enttec dongle (heb er ook 1).

Echter: zaak blijft dat de prijs van US$60 waar (iCe) het over heeft niet zomaar een prijs van een willekeurige stuntende internet-postorder is- maar de officiële verkoopprijs rechtstreeks bij Enttec zelf (die overigens in Australië zitten en niet in de VS).

Met de huidige dollar koers kom je dus zelfs met de verzendkosten (een 'flat fee' van US$ 10) ruim onder de E 100,-

Ik weet weinig tot niets van het importeren van goederen, maar ergens gaat er dus iets mis. Het is blijkbaar lonend om zelf een bestelling bij Enttec te plaatsen, in plaats van via de importeur te werken?

Enttec zelf verschaft overigens officieel geen (gratis) support voor de dongle- gezien het "open source" karakter. De community rond dit ding (mailinglist, vele sites) moet dit doen, en doet dit ook. En natuurlijk doet de ontwerper van het geval ook actief mee in de community.

Los van dit alles: de Enttec dongle is dus een "open source" project, zowel qua hardware als qua software. Je wordt uitgenodigd om je eigen dongle te bouwen als je daar zin in hebt- alle benodigde informatie is vrij en eenvoudig te vinden. Daarnaast kun je het ding ook in verschillende tussenstadia van het bouwproces kopen: alleen de printplaat, zonder de behuizing, alleen de behuizing, dat soort dingen.

Alleen: ik heb nog niet uitgerekend wat de onderdelen kosten maar ik vermoed toch dat US$60 een prijs is waar je niet enorm veel winst meer op kunt pakken door het ding zelf te bouwen- of je moet erg goed in je regenachtige zondagmiddagen zitten.

Maar om even op het originele topic terug te komen: de Enttec dongle is echt een goede keus in het "voor een kwartje op de eerste rij" segment (E 0,- &lt;&gt; E 100,-) omdat er dus wereldwijd een hele community aan ontwikkelaars en andere freaks is die ervoor zorgt dat er constant meer freeware voor deze dongle uitkomt, er veel support is, etc. Je kunt er zodoende veel meer mee dan met andere low budget oplossingen. Aan een vergelijking met het duurdere segment ga ik me niet wagen, maar HES hoeft nog niet te vrezen dat HogPC nu wereldwijd weggeconcurreerd wordt zullen we maar zeggen.

LuxProDeo

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

LuxProDeo slaat de dollar op z'n kop (staat Bush daarop? Zoja: harder meppen aub).

Mag ik overigens vragen welke software jij ervoor gebruikt? Het is me al gelukt de Capture Sweden download versie aan de praat te krijgen met DMX in; dat betekend dus dat je je console kunt aansluiten en de lampjes besturen vanaf je tafel. 2 kleine probleempjes: je kunt niet saven, en na 90 minuten houd de sofware ermee op  :Frown:  Daar heb je dus redelijk weinig aan helaas. Ik wil zelf een stuk software gaan schrijven om je DMX signaal mee te manipuleren; dus in, out waarbij je tussendoor veranderingen doorvoert. Dit is vooral om zaken die ik op mn tafel niet kan toch te kunnen programmeren (en vervolgens met de tafel aansturen). Heb er alleen geen tijd voor  :Frown:

----------


## KoenB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> LuxProDeo slaat de dollar op z'n kop (staat Bush daarop? Zoja: harder meppen aub).
> 
> Mag ik overigens vragen welke software jij ervoor gebruikt? Het is me al gelukt de Capture Sweden download versie aan de praat te krijgen met DMX in; dat betekend dus dat je je console kunt aansluiten en de lampjes besturen vanaf je tafel. 2 kleine probleempjes: je kunt niet saven, en na 90 minuten houd de sofware ermee op  Daar heb je dus redelijk weinig aan helaas. Ik wil zelf een stuk software gaan schrijven om je DMX signaal mee te manipuleren; dus in, out waarbij je tussendoor veranderingen doorvoert. Dit is vooral om zaken die ik op mn tafel niet kan toch te kunnen programmeren (en vervolgens met de tafel aansturen). Heb er alleen geen tijd voor



Ik heb zelf ook de usbdmx interface gekocht, voor jawel 55 euro. Dit via Enttec site. 
De usbdmx werkt via omweg wel op GMA offline systeem, alleen is dit wel onhandig. En je kan hem ook langer laten werken op capture, is eenvoudig simpele methode voor.
Ik ben zelf ook software aan het ontwikkelen voor deze usb interface.
Heb zelf ook al eens uitgerekend wat het me zou kosten als ik deze zelf zou maken. En daarvoor moest ik het niet laten om hem aan te kopen. Ben je teminste zeker dat uw dongle direct werkt.
Ik gebruik hem hier voornl om te servicen ipv echt shows mee te doen, lampen te testen, nieuwe ontwerpen uit te testen etc...

----------


## LuxProDeo

Sorry hoor, maar Capture is een commercieel pakket en dat er niet gesaved kan worden en dat je een tijdslimiet van 90 minuten hebt komt gewoon omdat het de demo versie is die geen ander doel dient dan het volledige pakket te demonstreren. Zijn dus geen problemen, maar features  :Big Grin: 

Dat soort programma's is meestal wel te foppen door datum / tijd terug te zetten, maar dan komen we op het topic van illegale software, en volgens mij is dat (terecht!) een ongewenst onderwerp op dit forum.

Ik gebruik de dongle tot nu toe vooral als ik snel & simpel een DMX signaaltje nodig heb voor test doeleinden etc. Er zijn diverse zeer simpele programma's die een handtafeltje simuleren. Heb ook wel wat zitten testen met de ChamSys software, ziet er goed uit, die zou ik nog wel eens voor een productie durven te gebruiken.

SoftNode ziet er ook erg interessant uit, is een programma om van de Enttec dongle naar ArtNET te gaan en vice versa. Je zou er naast vele andere toepassingen bijvoorbeeld wel een extra universe mee uit een GrandMA console kunnen trekken, maar niet uit de offline- als ik het wel heb- ben geen MA op.- maar volgens mij is een NSP de enige manier om output uit de offline te krijgen en werkt dit niet via ArtNET?

Heb ook een LanBox-LCM en sinds kort ook een LCX en die hebben voorlopig toch nog mijn voorkeur als er met de laptop aangestuurd moet worden (in vergelijking met de Enttec dan).

LuxProDeo

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Softnode is inderdaad handig, maar zoals je al aangeeft zijn er maar weinig programma's die er echt mee kunnen communiceren. Het is mij tot nu toe alleen gelukt die Capture Sweden versie aan de praat te krijgen en natuurlijk de standaard pakketten die voor de Enttec dongles geschreven zijn. De meeste paketten houden er ook geen rekening mee dat je misschien in en uit wel tegelijk wilt gebruiken (en bieden geen mogelijkheid tot signaal manipulatie), dus dat gaan we dan maar zelf in elkaar stoeien.

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Even informeren dat in samenspraak met Enttec de officiele Europese prijs van de Open DMX USB interface is verlaagd is naar 68,25 euro ex btw, momenteel massaal in voorraad aan promotieprijs van 54,60 ex btw.
Enttec's website word zo snel mogelijk aangepast zodat Europese bezoekers enkel nog deze prijzen zullen zien en niet meer de dollarprijzen waarover al deze heisa is ontstaan.

----------


## jimi

ik ben van plan om en dongle te kopen
maar wat is nou echt goede software voor deze module.
ben van plan om mv mee aan te sturen

----------


## jimi

sorry bedoel moving head

----------


## ahmed1988

dit topic kwam me al zo bekend voor, blijkt het door mij te zijn geopend :Big Grin: 

Ik heb hem inmiddels, en met behulp van het programma Freestyler (gratis te downloaden) bestuur ik daarmee 2winners, 8 parren en een strobo. 

Werkt allemaal perfect en je hebt veel mogelijkheden! :Smile: 

Let wel op dat je USB 2 moet hebben, anders werkt het niet

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> citaat:Let wel op dat je USB 2 moet hebben, anders werkt het niet



Enttec dongles werken zowel op USB 1 als op USB 2.
Ik betwijfel echter dat je nog een computer met USB 1 wil gaan gebruiken voor DMX sturing, gezien deze meestal verouderd en te traag zijn.

----------


## johan L.

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Peter Vanhove_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Let wel op dat je USB 2 moet hebben, anders werkt het niet
> ...




Om dmx software te draaien heb je echt minimale systeem eisen nodig,
De omzetting naar dmx kost bijna geen processor gebruik. tenzij
je een complete universe vol gaat proggen. 

Maar 9 van de 10 gebruikers van een mini usb of enttec dongle hebben
maximaal 16 parren en 4 movingheads/scans.

Heb zowel freestyler als chamsys software werkend met de enttec dongle
op een laptop met 32 mb geheugen en een p1 processor.

Zal is kijken of ik de preciese specs gevonden krijg van dat ding.

Dus er is nog hoop voor iedereen met een antieke laptop op zolder.

----------


## POWER-design-

Heeft iemand de ENTTEC USB&gt;DMX al gebruikt samen met de martin Showdesigner? Zou dit graag samen gebruiken ipv nog een ander programma te moeten installeren. Werk altijd met MSD om plans te maken.
Iemand een oplossing?

Groeten, Bert.

----------


## Den Berte

nu jullie er toch over bezig zijn: warkt de lightjockey ook met de entec open dmx dongle of niet. ik wil hem gebruiken zowel aansturen als via een playbackwing wia dmx in.
kan dit?

----------


## MJ

> nu jullie er toch over bezig zijn



NU?

laatste bericht was van 30 oktober 2005 ......

----------


## Den Berte

foutje jullie waren er dan toen over bezig maar ik zou dit pas nu willen doen van daar,
MJ

----------


## rolanddeg

Nee, Lightjockey werkt alleen met z'n eigen lightjockey-kaart in de pc... Helaas! Anders had ik ook al lang met LJ gewerkt in plaats van Freestyler...  :Smile:

----------

